#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Εργατικά ατυχήματα & ευθύνες - Παράγων “θεραπείας” η Ιδιωτική Ασφάλιση

## Κουτίνας

Η Προστασία Εργαζομένων αποτελεί, μεταξύ άλλων, πρωταρχικό αξίωμα μέριμνας στην ευρωπαϊκή τάξη πραγμάτων. Η διασφάλιση δε της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του συστήματος επιτυγχάνεται με σειρά ενιαίων Ευρωπαϊκών Οδηγιών για όλες τις χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ.
Από την πλευρά τους, τα θεσμικά Όργανα της Πολιτείας έχουν την ευθύνη επιμέλειας σε ότι αφορά την τήρηση του νομοθετικού πλαισίου στα θέματα Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας Εργασίας και της ευρύτερης αγοράς.

Ωστόσο, τα ατυχήματα, αν και σπάνια, πάντα υπάρχουν και βαραίνουν ηθικά και οικονομικά. Με δεδομένο πως η πιθανότητα επέλευσης των ατυχημάτων δεν μπορεί να μηδενισθεί, η όποια προσπάθεια για τη ριζική ελαχιστοποίησή τους θα ήταν πρακτικά αφενός υπερβολικά δαπανηρή και αφετέρου αδύνατη.

Για τη σχετική άμβλυνση του προβλήματος, η γνώση και το χρήμα ως κινητήριοι μοχλοί στη σύγχρονη οικονομία, επιστρατεύθηκαν και για την ορθολογική αντιμετώπιση των συνεπειών από τα εργατικά ατυχήματα. Αναπτύχθηκαν και εφαρμόζονται σύγχρονες μέθοδοι υγιεινής και ασφάλειας εργασίας με στόχο την πρόληψη των ατυχημάτων.

Δημιουργήθηκε και λειτουργεί ο κατάλληλος μηχανισμός που παρέχει την απαραίτητη λύση στο πρόβλημα. Ο μηχανισμός αυτός δεν είναι άλλος από την *Ασφάλιση, που σε βάθος χρόνου έχει αποδειχθεί ένας καθΆ όλα βιώσιμος και χρήσιμος θεσμός προς όφελος του Ατόμου, της Επιχείρησης, της Κοινωνίας* (η θεωρία των πιθανοτήτων έδωσε τις βάσεις για τη δημιουργία του θεσμού τόσο της κοινωνικής όσο και της ιδιωτικής Ασφάλισης).

*Εργατικά Ατυχήματα και Ευθύνη*
Παρά τις όποιες προόδους στον τομέα της πρόληψης, ο κίνδυνος των εργατικών ατυχημάτων δεν μπορεί να μηδενισθεί. Η αμέλεια, το λάθος και η παράλειψη είναι ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες που πάντα υπάρχουν και μπορούν να καταστούν γενεσιουργές αιτίες για την πρόκληση εργατικών ατυχημάτων, με ενίοτε βαριές οικονομικές συνέπειες 

για τον εκάστοτε Εργοδότη,για τον Φορέα Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης,για τον ίδιο τον εργαζόμενο και την οικογένειά του (περίπτωση σοβαρής σωματικής
βλάβης με μερική ή μόνιμη ανικανότητα ή θάνατο).
Η αμέλεια το λάθος και η παράλειψη συνιστούν την έννοια της Ευθύνης που είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με την κάθε ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα. Στην περίπτωση των εργατικών ατυχημάτων ο Νομοθέτης δεν συγχωρεί και επιβάλλει ανάλογη τιμωρία στον καταρχήν φερόμενο ως υπαίτιο Εργοδότη, με το κλασικό αιτιολογικό της «μη τήρησης των προσηκόντων μέτρων ασφαλείας για την πρόληψη του ατυχήματος». Είναι προφανές πως σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις το όποιο οικονομικό κόστος του εργατικού ατυχήματος, βαρύνει κατά βάση τον Εργοδότη ο οποίος έχει εκ του νόμου αντικειμενική αστική ευθύνη για το ατύχημα.

Για να μειωθεί η πιθανότητα επέλευσης των ατυχημάτων μέσω της πρόληψης, το ευρύτερο σύστημα εισήγαγε το θεσμό του *Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας*.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, εφόσον επέλθει κάποιο ατύχημα, πέρα από τον εκάστοτε Εργοδότη, μέρος της ευθύνης αλλά και μέρος των αντίστοιχων οικονομικών συνεπειών, ενδεχόμενα βαραίνει και τον Τεχνικό Ασφαλείας. (εξ αμελείας επαγγελματική ευθύνη για λάθος ή παράλειψή του στα πλαίσια παροχής υπηρεσιών Συμβούλου με αντικείμενο τη μελέτη και επιθεώρηση κινδύνων της επιχείρησης).

Σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω, στην περίπτωση ατυχημάτων, μιλάμε αντίστοιχα για *Εργοδοτική Αστική Ευθύνη της Επιχείρησης* (νομικά, “αντικειμενική” ευθύνη) και για *Επαγγελματική Αστική Ευθύνη του παρέχοντος Υπηρεσίες Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας* (νομικά “υποκειμενική” ευθύνη). Ευτυχώς για τον εκάστοτε υπαίτιο Εργοδότη ή/και ενδεχόμενα συνυπαίτιο Τεχνικό Ασφαλείας, η ευθύνη τους ασφαλίζεται.

*Ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Ευθύνης* 
Υπό το βάρος των κοινωνικών πιέσεων και των συνακολούθων οικονομικών συνεπειών γύρω από τα εργατικά ατυχήματα, η διεθνής πρακτική εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, εισήγαγε δια νόμου ή θεσμικά στην πράξη, την *Ασφάλιση Εργοδοτικής Ευθύνης* για τις Επιχειρήσεις (EmployerΆs Liability Insurance) και την *Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Αστικής Ευθύνης για τους Τεχνικούς Ασφαλείας* (Professional Indemnity Insurance).

Στόχος με τον τρόπο αυτό, η εξασφάλιση επαρκούς χρηματοδότησης των οικονομικών συνεπειών από τα εργατικά ατυχήματα και παράλληλα ο έμμεσος έλεγχος εφαρμογής του ισχύοντος θεσμικού πλαισίου, πέρα από την τυπική Επιθεώρηση από τα Όργανα της Πολιτείας. Γιατί, όπως είναι ευνόητο, οι Ασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες, έχουν κάθε λόγο διακριτικά να ενδιαφέρονται για την τήρηση των μέτρων ασφαλείας ή και για την επιβολή κατάλληλων μέτρων πρόληψης, προκειμένου να παρέχουν την αντίστοιχη κάλυψη στην ασφαλισμένη Επιχείρηση ή στον ασφαλισμένο Τεχνικό Ασφαλείας.

*Γιατί είναι απαραίτητη η Ασφάλιση της Αστικής Ευθύνης*
Τα τυχαία ζημιογόνα γεγονότα και τα εργατικά ατυχήματα, όπως και τα ανθρώπινα λάθη, δεν μπορούν σε καμιά περίπτωση να αποκλεισθούν ή να μηδενιστούν.

Οι ενδεχόμενες οικονομικές ζημιές μπορεί να είναι δυσβάσταχτες τόσο για την ίδια την υπαίτια Επιχείρηση όσο και για την Πολιτεία.

Η κάθε Επιχείρηση στο σύγχρονο ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον της παγκοσμιοποίησης έχει ανάγκη από νομική και οικονομική προστασία για την απρόσκοπτη άσκηση της δραστηριότητός της. Η ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Αστικής Ευθύνης, είναι αναγκαία για την κάθε σύγχρονη Επιχείρηση. Μια τέτοια ασφάλιση, με τη δέουσα αρτιότητα και πληρότητα: 

Αποτελεί την πλέον σύγχρονη αξιόπιστη Νομική & Οικονομική Προστασία της ΕπιχείρησηςΠροστατεύει τον Ισολογισμό & τα Εκτελεστικά Στελέχη της Επιχείρησης στα πλαίσια τυχόν αξιώσεων εις βάρος τουςΣυνιστά «αξία», που εντάσσεται στο Ενεργητικό της Επιχείρησης με θετικό αντίκτυπο στην πιστοληπτική εικόνα και ανταγωνιστικότητά τηςΕνθαρρύνει την ανάληψη επιχειρηματικών πρωτοβουλιών, χάρις στη νομική προστασία και οικονομική σιγουριά που εξασφαλίζει.Τέλος, είναι ουσιαστικό στοιχείο πρόνοιας έναντι των Εργαζομένων της Επιχείρησης.
*Διεθνής εμπειρία & ελληνική πραγματικότητα* 
Ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης διαθέτει εμπειρία & γόνιμες λύσεις που εφαρμόζονται θεσμικά ή δια νόμου, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε όλες τις προηγμένες χώρες.

Αμελητέα η σχετική εμπειρία στη Χώρα μας. Επιπλέον, υπάρχει η γνωστή τάση αποφυγής ή υποτίμησης σχετικών Οδηγιών, Νόμων, Υπουργικών Αποφάσεων. Δυστυχώς, οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις και τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία των εργαζομένων από μια πλευρά και οι εργοδότες από την άλλη δεν προσέγγισαν τη συγκεκριμένη παράμετρο της Ασφάλισης Αστικής Ευθύνης.

Απαιτείται συνειδητοποίηση της νέας κατάστασης που διαμορφώνεται στα πλαίσια της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και επιτείνεται με την τρέχουσα οικονομική κρίση.

Η Ασφάλιση θα πρέπει να εμπεδωθεί άμεσα και να αποτελέσει συνειδητή επιλογή των όλων των εμπλεκόμενων Φορέων (Πολιτεία, Συνδικαλιστικές Οργανώσεις, Επιχειρήσεις, Ασφαλιστές).

Μολονότι τόσο ουσιαστική και χρήσιμη ασφαλιστική κάλυψη για την κάθε σύγχρονη επιχείρηση, πρακτικά, είναι σχεδόν άγνωστη στη χώρα μας πέρα από κάποια «ψευδεπίγραφα» ασφαλιστήρια με πολύ χαμηλά όρια αποζημίωσης και με διάφορους περιοριστικούς, ενίοτε καταχρηστικούς όρους ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης.

Ωστόσο, η Ασφάλιση αυτή δεν κοστίζει ακριβά και η όποια δαπάνη εκπίπτει από τη φορολογητέα ύλη. Το σπουδαιότερο, διασφαλίζει όχι μόνο την ανταγωνιστικότητα της επιχείρησης αλλά και τη βιωσιμότητά της σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις ζημιών που εκ του νόμου υποχρεούται να αποζημιώσει (σοβαρά εργατικά ατυχήματα, ελαττωματικά ή μολυσμένα προϊόντα, περιβαλλοντική ρύπανση κ.λπ.).

Στις προηγμένες χώρες της Ευρώπης, δεν νοείται επιχείρηση χωρίς Ασφάλιση Αστικής Ευθύνης. Δηλαδή, κάλυψη της εκ του νόμου ευθύνης έναντι του Κοινού, έναντι των Εργαζομένων (Εργοδοτική Ευθύνη) και τα τελευταία χρόνια, έναντι του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος. Ειδικά η ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Εργοδοτικής Ευθύνης (αποζημιώσεις πέραν του Ταμείου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης), θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον σε κάποιο επίπεδο να γίνει υποχρεωτική και στη χώρα μας (τουλάχιστον κάτι ανάλογο με το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που έγινε δια νόμου στην Κύπρο).

Είναι κρίμα η ΓΕΣΕΕ και οι Συνδικαλιστικοί Φορείς να αγνοούν τη συγκεκριμένη παράμετρο. Είναι επίσης κρίμα οι διάφοροι Εργοδότες να «προσπερνάνε» μια τέτοια χαμηλού κόστους ασφάλιση που δεν έχει μόνο χαρακτήρα κοινωνικής πρόνοιας αλλά αποτελεί και «εργαλείο» χρηματοοικονομικής προστασίας τους στην περίπτωση εργατικών ατυχημάτων που εκ του νόμου αντικειμενικά τους βαραίνουν.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, σε ότι αφορά τους Μηχανικούς (Επιβλέποντες έργων ή Τεχνικούς Ασφαλείας σε εργοτάξια ή παραγωγικές επιχειρήσεις, είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται ηθικά και δυσβάστακτα οικονομικά, αγνοώντας ή παραβλέποντας τη νομική και οικονομική προστασία που χωρίς υπερβολικά κόστος μπορούν να έχουν με την Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης.

Κατά τη σύγχρονη αντίληψη, η ασφάλιση Αστικής Ευθύνης δεν είναι μόνο στοιχείο πρόνοιας και υγιούς παραγωγικότητας. Είναι τεκμήριο αξιοπιστίας έναντι των Εργαζομένων, έναντι Χρηματοδοτών, έναντι της Πολιτείας αλλά και έναντι του Κοινωνικού Συνόλου.

Οι καιροί αλλάζουν. Η τρέχουσα οικονομική κρίση που μαστίζει τη χώρα, θέτει επί τάπητος παρόμοια ζητήματα. Η κοινωνική πίεση για απόδοση ευθυνών σε συνδυασμό με την αναζήτηση νέων κανόνων επιχειρηματικής δράσης ανεβάζουν τον πήχη στα θέματα της Αστικής Ευθύνης των Επιχειρήσεων αλλά και των Επαγγελματιών που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες για λογαριασμό τους.

Σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική, η τάση αυτή ισχύει και σαφέστατα λειτουργεί προς όφελος της οικονομίας και του κοινωνικού συνόλου.

----------

